# Strange Betta Likes Water Flow & Intake



## twobettas (Nov 7, 2013)

I think my betta Kenny is a little crazy. I read up on the Fluval Spec, so I knew some bettas don't like the flow at the top, and some get stuck on the intake. Thus I've been keeping an eye out for any problems.

The little goofball goes to the top and seems to be willfully playing in the outflow. I have it adjusted so he doesn't have to be in it, but he's going in anyway. Then I saw him by the intake and thought he was stuck, but when I opened the top he just swam away. Now that I've started watching, I've seen him go to it purposely many times, hang out there for a bit, then easily swim off of it.

I think I just have a strange betta, as he's the most active little guy I've ever seen, too. He never seems to stop swimming. Cartman, who lives upstairs in a Fluval Edge, is a lot more sedate. He swims around some, but he avoids the moving water and hangs out in his plant/hidey area a lot. Kenny has me thrown for a loop, but at least I guess he's happy!


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Some bettas really enjoy playing in water streams  just keep an eye on that intake... wouldn't want him to get hurt


----------



## twobettas (Nov 7, 2013)

I was worried about that, so I turned it down to its lowest setting tonight. He stills goes up against it, even though I can tell it's not nearly as strong of a pull now, and he's still playing in the output stream. I may have to drop some Ritalin in the water for that crazy hyperactive fish.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Well, being hyper usually means he's in a pretty good mood  as long as he's not scratching himself against things...


----------



## SurfinCrab (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a the fluval spec as well, and my betta Montego Bay does the same thing with the intake and output vents. He actually sleeps right up against the intake slots. It scared me actually. I purchased a white fluval sponge to put on the pump side, because I was worried his fins would get torn. On the outflow I rigged a little round black fluval sponge so the flow is more dispersed(sp) but the same rate. I'll take it off once a day to let him surf. The pump and filter still work fine. Maybe Kenny and Montego are related.


----------



## Larthan (Jul 30, 2013)

My Sputnik purposely would jump in the little tetra-whisper filter outflow bit. The part in front of the filter media. I had to raise it to keep him out of it.
Bettas are silly things.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Dexter one of my giants swims against the current of his hob and thinks he is s salmon because you can hear him jumping while he does it.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Stone said:


> Dexter one of my giants swims against the current of his hob and thinks he is s salmon because you can hear him jumping while he does it.


Lol. One of my giants does that too! Very good exercise for them and eventually they will reach the spawning area.


----------



## NozzALa (Apr 10, 2013)

I got the Fluval Spec III a few months ago and for the first couple of weeks he would not stop swimming into the flow straight at the pump. It's on the lowest setting and he doesn't mind the flow, but for awhile that was his favorite thing to do.


----------



## Kissthepilot (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi,
I'm trying to decide between the edge and the speck. What are the advantages for each? I had one jump out and die from another tank, so I'm a bot nervous about the speck's open top. I like the edge since it seems to have no open spot. Is it difficult to get your betta out of it? Which filter do you prefer? Can you put heaters on both? Which do you think needs the least maintenance? Do you have live plants? Pics of both? How are the lights? Sorry I'm asking a lot, but I want to make the little guy happy!

Thanks.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Amazon.com sells pre sponge filters for the intake so your betta can enjoy your fillter without worry. Depend on your filter you might need to make the hole a little bigger.

http://www.amazon.com/Pre-Filter-Sp...973239&sr=1-2-spell&keywords=presponge+filter


----------



## NozzALa (Apr 10, 2013)

Don't know about the edge but the Specs are great. The opening isn't really that big and the light covers it, but you can always put a piece of mesh over it if you want. The filter works great and you really only need to do a water change once a week to keep things clear. I'd definitely recommend the spec, either III or IV.


----------



## twobettas (Nov 7, 2013)

@kissthepilot, I like the Edge better for several reasons. First, the top is not open (my betta somehow managed to get out of the small gap around the light on the Spec and apparently died; never found him). Second, you can set the lights to either white or blue. However, the opening is very small and thus difficult to get your hand in to arrange things. If you go with the Spec, rig something on top to prevent escapes. Here's how I did it now that I replaced my poor little Kenny with a new betta (it's a plastic lunch meat tray):


----------



## Kissthepilot (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Kissthepilot (Nov 3, 2013)

I think they crawl away. Mine got pretty far on the floor. 

Where do you put a heater on the Edge? Will it fit in the external filter housing?


----------



## twobettas (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't have a heater in mine because I'm in Florida, where it's warm all year 'round, and the temp has been staying warm enough so far.


----------



## Kissthepilot (Nov 3, 2013)

Okay, is there. A place to put one if you wanted to? Where would that be?


----------

